# Goats



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moose, Aegon and Inky.
All wethers. All will be 2 this summer.
Moose is a pure oberhasli, Aego the white goat is a mini lamancha, and Inky the tank is a Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hard to believe it's been two years since you were doing the modifications to make their home just right for them.

Now it's time for the funny stories of what they've gotten up to.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Their house is too small now lol. My husband didnt know they would get so big, they are his pets . Im a chicken cat dog bird person lol.

They broke out twice. 1st time my husband found them in the driveway. the 2nd time i found them in the big yard eating the apple trees at 530am lol..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are smart and they'll watch what the dogs do and mimic them. Mine nearly drove me nuts with his enginuity. He even followed the dogs into the house once via a complicated setup that my dogs and cats used.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are very smart for sure!


----------

